# Dh-Trails in der Mosbacher gegend?



## Puschl 24 (27. Februar 2008)

Hay mein vater wohn in Schlierstadt nähe von Mosbach un ich wollt mal wissen ob jmd. nen geilen dh-Trail oder fette jumps dort in der Umgebung kennt???


----------



## richtig (3. März 2008)

<spam>nein, ich kenne keinen geilen dh-trail oder fette jumps in der umgebung</spam>

meinst sicher schlierBACH. würde mich wundern, wenn die mittlerweile expandiert wären.

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. März 2008)

Schlierstadt gibt's auch. Ist ein Ortsteil von Osterburken.
Trails, auf denen Du Dich mit Deinem BigHit austoben könntest, sind mir hier in der Gegend leider nicht bekannt. Hier ist es einfach zu flach. Der höchste Punkt ist ja der Katzenbuckel mit 626 m, aber die Trails dort sind auch eher für Tourenbikes geeignet. In Heidelberg gibt es einige Hüpfer, aber bis dahin sitzt Du ja auch wieder anderthalb Stunden im Zug.


----------



## Basser (27. März 2008)

Salve,

komem direkt aus Mosbach und muss sagen, dasses sich hier allgemein nicht so gut Biken lässst, mache zwar kein DH aber mehr als die waldwege abklappern kann man hier auch als MTBler nicht


----------



## Basser (27. März 2008)

Salve,

komme direkt aus Mosbach und muss sagen, dasses sich hier allgemein nicht so gut Biken lässst, mache zwar kein DH aber mehr als die waldwege abklappern kann man hier auch als MTBler nicht


----------



## sharky (28. März 2008)

Basser schrieb:


> komem direkt aus Mosbach und muss sagen, dasses sich hier allgemein nicht so gut Biken lässst, mache zwar kein DH aber mehr als die waldwege abklappern kann man hier auch als MTBler nicht



  

du bist drollig  nur weil du sie nicht kennst oder findest, heisst das nicht, dass es die wege nicht gibt  in MOS direkt sind logischer weise nur sehr wenige trails, aber dennoch auch dort vorhanden. wenn man ein paar km in fast egal welche richtung rausfährt, findet man sie reichlich...


----------



## drivingghost (28. März 2008)

Basser schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> komme direkt aus Mosbach und muss sagen, dasses sich hier allgemein nicht so gut Biken lässst, mache zwar kein DH aber mehr als die waldwege abklappern kann man hier auch als MTBler nicht









































wie recht du doch hast. nichts als waldautobahnen bei uns in der gegend. wirklich schade...


----------



## sharky (28. März 2008)

@ramin
wo ist denn das genau? einige stellen kommen mir sehr bekannt vor von der katzebuckelrunde, je eines aufm eternal trail einmal über und einmal unter der stolzeneck, die in MOS oben sehen aber interessant aus, da solltest mich mal bei gelegenheit hin begleiten


----------



## drivingghost (29. März 2008)

werde ich bei gelegenheit mal machen, schatzi


----------



## Puschl 24 (29. März 2008)

naja des sieht alles net so aus als ob ich da richtig Dh heizen könnt aber trotzdem danke.   hab ja auch noch die Trails bei mir daheim in Bayreuth un des reicht eigentlich.


----------



## drivingghost (29. März 2008)

nein, um richtig steil und krass bergrunter kesseln zu können, musst du weg  von mosbach. es ging jetzt eher um die aussage von basser, dass es nur waldwege zu fahren gibt. und das trifft nun mal nicht zu. 
downhill im bikepark beerfelden oder königsstuhl heidelberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (29. März 2008)

Puschl 24 schrieb:


> hab ja auch noch die Trails bei mir daheim in Bayreuth un des reicht eigentlich.



warum fragst dann?


----------



## La Kaz (24. April 2008)

Hallo ihr Moshbacher!!


----------



## sharky (26. April 2008)

La Kaz schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Moshbacher!!



 toller beitrag... du hast es halt drauf


----------



## Basser (3. Mai 2008)

ok, das es garkeine gibt, stimt vieleicht nicht, aber ein kurzen weg runterfahren wie am pavilion am hamberg oder den henschelberg runter sind in meinen augen keine trails, weil sie immer nur 200 meter oder so gehen.....

kurze stücke wo man ca 20sek. spass hat gibs überall


----------

